# About to be an strange thing...



## MaxL (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi, this is my first post here. I want introduce my selft, shortly, and share with you an uncomfortable feeling about live in Japan as foreinger...

Well, I came to Japan since two years, with a japanese wife (we are married since 18 years but always lived in south america). This process is not easy, but is very interesting. I love japanese culture, and I like japan and japanese people. But since I came, I see that in my town (a peripheral place in Osaka) people watch me with some suspicious attitude...

I try to be kind, and never do something out of rules, but despite that I fell like if I were guilty of some bad thing. My physical look is normal, my dreesse too, so I don't know if I'm getting paranoid or what.. 

Have somone in this forum a similar experience? If you share this I'll be grateful. 

Be well
Max


----------



## MaxL (Mar 14, 2016)

Let me explain, that actually I apreciate very much the japanese's friendliness. But in my last post I was talking about a how react some people in the street when see a foreinger. This is not against japanese, I love them, is about familiarity and strangeness...

Bye


----------

